# MS office keeps configuring



## PompeyNeil (Nov 17, 2009)

I have MS Office Home & Student edition installed on Windows Vista. It has been working fine up until recently, but now every time I open one of the Office suite, it starts the Installation and Configuration process.

Eventually it completes the install, but then if I shut down say Word and start Word again, it starts the install process again. 

I suspect this was due to an automated Windows update - I'm now running SP 2 of Vista. 

Anyone know how to stop this behaviour?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello and welcome to TSF!

Pls. do a complete uninstall of your Office product, here's a detail procedure:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218/en-us 

then re-install it again.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Uninstalling & re-installing to fix this problem is just plain overkill.

You should be able to fix the problem by running the following command (by pressing the Windows Key+R or using Start/Run) and typing into the command box:

reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Options /v NoReReg /t REG_DWORD /d 1

That's all there is to it. Office 2007 might try reconfiguring once more, but that should be the end of the matter.


----------



## PompeyNeil (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried adding that registry setting but it didn't work unfortunately. 

I just realised I can send an eMail to Microsoft support and get free support from them, so that is what I have done.

Thanks for your help

Regards

Neil


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Have you tried repairing the installation via Add/Remove programs in the Windows Control Panel?


----------



## PompeyNeil (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried the repair, whilst it did perform a repair, it didn't fix the problem about configuring each time I start it. 

Its really wierd, as I have the FLAC front end installed as well and every time I start FLAC it tries to configure MS Office. :upset: :4-dontkno

Neil


----------



## blogsomebody (Apr 22, 2008)

I was reading throught this post and I tried everything. I even uninstalled and reinstalled certain office apps and the errors would not go away. Safe mode did not work either so I thought I would have to reimage my laptop. But I'm glad I called my Laptop vendors Techsupport for first.

All I had to do was run the windows 7 system restore tool and restore the registry to the day prior to when this problem began to occur. This completly solved the problems with all my office 2010 apps.


----------

